# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى الكمبيوتر والإنترنت >  >  خلفيات كيوت روعة ....

## صفآء الروح

مِنْ غَلَاْكْ إخْتَرْتْ أنَاْ دَرْبَكْ..!! 



دُوْنْ لَاْفَكْرْ وَ لَاْ بَاْلِيْ صِرْتْ أَحِبِكْ..!! 


صِرْتِ مٌغْرَمْ بِكْ صِرْتْ عِمْرِيْ أَوْلْ وً تأْلِيْ..!!







خلفيات كيووت لعنونكم ..  
 
 
 
 
 
 
 

ارق التحايا
دمتم بحفظ الرحمن

----------

نبض قلب (06-11-2010)

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تسلم ايدينك ..

خلفيات رائعة ..

يعطيك ربي العافيه ..

كل المودة

----------


## جنى الورود

*تسلم يدينك عزيزتي خلفيات حلوة*
*تحياتي لك*

----------


## ليلاس

*إختياااار حلووو ..*

*خلفيااااات روووعة ..*

*تسلمي غناااتي ع الخلفيااات الذووق ..*

*الله يعطييك العاافية ..*

*لا خلا ولا عدم ..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ..
اهلا نهوووض..
شو هالذوق الحلو غناتي ..
خلفياات كيوت وتجنن..
الله يعطيكِ العافيه..
دمتي بود..

----------


## هدوء الغرام

جميل طرحكِ
تسلمي

----------


## MOONY

*  كيوووت بالمره
يسلموو على الطرح الرائع
تحياتي
*

----------


## looovely

*ســــــلاااااااام.. * 
*يعطيك العافية نهووووض..مررررررة نايس*
* يسلم لي الذوق يارب *_^*
* بلا شك سرقت كم خلفية*
* في حفظ الله وأمانته*

----------


## نور اهل البيت

يسلمووو كتير روووووعه

----------


## صفآء الروح

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> 
> تسلم ايدينك ..
> 
> خلفيات رائعة ..
> 
> يعطيك ربي العافيه ..
> 
> كل المودة



*وعليكم السلام*
*الله يسلمك اخوي شبكة*
*نورت متصفحي بردك*
*ربي يحفظك من كل شر*
*تقبل تحياتي*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *تسلم يدينك عزيزتي خلفيات حلوة*
> *تحياتي لك*



*ياهلا خيتي جنى*
*الله يسلمش ويحفظش يارب*
*لك تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *إختياااار حلووو ..*
> 
> *خلفيااااات روووعة ..*
> 
> *تسلمي غناااتي ع الخلفيااات الذووق ..*
> 
> *الله يعطييك العاافية ..*
> 
> *لا خلا ولا عدم ..*



*هلا ليلاس غناتو*
*الحلو هو تواجدك في متصفحي*
*تسلمي والله هذا كله من ذوقش الحلو*
*ربي يعافيش يارب*
*تقبلي تحياتي* 
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ..
> اهلا نهوووض..
> شو هالذوق الحلو غناتي ..
> خلفياات كيوت وتجنن..
> الله يعطيكِ العافيه..
> دمتي بود..



*وعليكم السلام والرحمة*
*ياهلا شذوي قمر*
*ذوقش الأحلى والله*
*تسلمي غناتي*
*ربي يعافيش ويسعدش يارب*
*خالص تحياتي لك*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> جميل طرحكِ
> تسلمي



*الأجمل هو حضورك خيتي*
*الله يسلمش ويحفظش يارب*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> * كيوووت بالمره
> يسلموو على الطرح الرائع
> تحياتي
> *



*ياهلا موني غناتي*
*تسلمي غناتي*
*نورتي متصفحي*
*ما انحرم من حضورك*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *ســــــلاااااااام..* 
> *يعطيك العافية نهووووض..مررررررة نايس*
> * يسلم لي الذوق يارب *_^*
> * بلا شك سرقت كم خلفية*
> * في حفظ الله وأمانته*



*وعليكم السلام*
*ياهلا لوفلي غناتي*
*وين كل ها الغيبة*
*نورتي متصفحي*
*وتسلمي غناتي* 
*وعليش بألف عافية*
*خالص تحياتي لك*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> يسلمووو كتير روووووعه



*تسلمي خيتي نور*
*الأروع هو حضورك*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## همس الصمت

واااااااو
نهوض الخلفيات مرة روعة
حسيتهم مرة نعومين كتير
الله يسلم دياتك حبيبتي
على هيك ذوق حلو ..
دمتِ موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## صفآء الروح

> واااااااو
> نهوض الخلفيات مرة روعة
> حسيتهم مرة نعومين كتير
> الله يسلم دياتك حبيبتي
> على هيك ذوق حلو ..
> دمتِ موفقة لكل خير ..



*ياهلا حبيبي هموسة*
*الله يسلمك ويخليك*
*نورتي متصفحي*
*لكِ تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## كــاريس

*ح‘ــلوييين كثييير* 

*إأختياار مميز*

*شكرآإ*

----------

